
Twitter for macOS - cmod
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/twitter-for-mac/id1482454543?mt=12
======
minimaxir
Note: requires Catalina (as it's a Catalyst App)

It's a bit rough on widescreen displays:
[https://twitter.com/mattcassinelli/status/118246984129214873...](https://twitter.com/mattcassinelli/status/1182469841292148736?s=21)

I recommend setting the font size to maximum, which unfortunately highlights
_other_ UI issues:
[https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/1182475509344505856?s=2...](https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/1182475509344505856?s=21)

------
Austin_Conlon
What are the differences from the web client aside from menu items?

